# Race Face Next R Kurbel - Carbon Inlay hat Spiel



## mrwulf (1. April 2020)

Soooo, nun knarzt und knackt meine Race Face Next R Kurbel bei der Cinch Aufnahme. Ich weiß ich bin nicht der einzige mit so einem Problem.
Alles zur Beseitigung ausprobiert, da hat sich das Carbon vom Inlay der Aufnahme minimal gelöst und ich kann mit der Hand am Kettenblatt das knacken auslösen.  Krass!!!!

Hatte die Next R aufgrund der super Erfahrungen meiner 2014er Next SL Kurbel für das neue Enduro gekauft.
Die alte Next SL habe ich nun übergangsweise wieder ans Bike geschraubt und die Next R (gekauft Ende November 2018) muss ich einsenden.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem direkt an Bike Action Einsenden?


----------



## monschau (7. April 2020)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das Bike Action dich an den Händler verweist.

Abgesehen davon ist keine Reparatur möglich und es gibt unverschämterweise keine einzelnen Kurbelarme als
Ersatzteil. Was bei einer modularen Kurbel wie der Next nicht nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2020)

meine erfahrung ist, dass sie dir nur den kurbelarm austauschen der defekt ist...und das auc/ nicht immer mit der gleichen aufkleberfarbe...leider...habe aber auch schon durch den händler eine komplett neue kurbelgarnitur bekommen...in meiner kerriere hatte ich das problem schon zweimal...


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mir auch eine RF Next R gegönnt und hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Knacken. Kurbel wurde reklamiert (über den Händler) und ich habe eine komplett neue Kurbel erhalten.
Die neue Kurbel war jetzt ca 4-5 Wochen im Einsatz und jetzt knackt es schon wieder  Heute geht´s zum Händler, ich bin gespannt.
Eigentlich habe ich keine Lust mehr auf die Carbon-Kurbel.


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. Mai 2020)

An welchen Rädern fährt ihr denn die Kurbel?


----------



## mrwulf (29. Mai 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> An welchen Rädern fährt ihr denn die Kurbel?



Next R am Rocky Mountain Instinct BC ...auch Amateur Enduro Rennen. Aber das muss das Ding aushalten. Ich warte immer noch auf Rückmeldung- gut dass ich meine alte Kurbel in der Zwischenzeit fahren kann.


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre sie am Element (2019) und am Spark RC (2020) und an beiden bisher problemlos.


----------



## THBiker (1. Juni 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> An welchen Rädern fährt ihr denn die Kurbel?


Santa Cruz Bronson V3.

Innerhalb 4 Monaten zwei Kurbeln mit dem gleichen Schadensbild!


----------



## THBiker (29. Juli 2020)

THBiker schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Bronson V3.
> 
> Innerhalb 4 Monaten zwei Kurbeln mit dem gleichen Schadensbild!



Knapp 2 Monate später bin ich nun bei der 3. defekten Kurbel. Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Zumindest muss ich jetzt keine Nachbesserung akzeptieren. Ich hoffe, dass mir eine kulante Lösung angeboten wird.


----------



## impressive (9. Februar 2021)

THBiker schrieb:


> Knapp 2 Monate später bin ich nun bei der 3. defekten Kurbel. Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Zumindest muss ich jetzt keine Nachbesserung akzeptieren. Ich hoffe, dass mir eine kulante Lösung angeboten wird.


wie gings bei dir aus?

LG


----------



## THBiker (9. Februar 2021)

impressive schrieb:


> wie gings bei dir aus?
> 
> LG


Ich habe inzwischen die 4. Kurbel. Da ich aktuell nicht bike, kann ich nichts dazu sagen, ob die neue Charge besser funktioniert. Ich hoffe es.
Ich wollte eigentlich auf die SIXC wechseln, aber die war nicht mehr verfügbar, deshalb jetzt nochmal die NEXT R. 
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Next R am Rocky Mountain Instinct BC ...auch Amateur Enduro Rennen. Aber das muss das Ding aushalten. Ich warte immer noch auf Rückmeldung- gut dass ich meine alte Kurbel in der Zwischenzeit fahren kann.


Bist du mittlerweile bei Race Face geblieben oder hast du umgesattelt?


----------



## mrwulf (6. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Bist du mittlerweile bei Race Face geblieben oder hast du umgesattelt?



Bin weg von Race Face.

Zweimal ist der Schaden mit gleichem Schadensbild bei der Next R aufgetreten. Es ist immer das Insert von der Cinch Kettenblatt Aufnahme lose geworden. Zuerst ein Knarzen und dann ist der Einsatz irgendwann spür- und sichtbar lose. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 87kg....nur so als Einordnung.

Zum Glück wurde es zweimal auch ausgetauscht, aber das Vertrauen ist komplett weg.

Ich habe nun den XTR 9120 Kurbelsatz auf dem neuen Bike verbaut. Muss nochmal nachsehen, aber der Erinnerung nach wiegt der nur 40g mehr, 
(edit: XTR 9120 489g zzgl. Garbaruk 32z Blatt in Summe 547g vs. 431g RF Next R + 69g RF 32z Blatt = 500g)
ist aus Alu und an genügend EWS Enduro Bikes verbaut, sodass ich mal davon ausgehe, das das auch hält.

Meine Traumkurbel wäre ne eeWings von CaneCreek, ist auch interessant zu sehen mit wem die sich hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit vergleichen 😂


----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

Ich habe die XTR in 170 mm auch auf dem Schirm für das Slayer. Allerdings ist es auch so, dass die Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber Carbonkurbeln eine Ecke geringer ist. Dafür ist sie halt Alu und sieht auch noch sexy aus. In meiner Gäng fahren einige X01 Kurbeln, die auch nach Jahren Steinbeschuss noch nicht kaputt sind.

Was hat dich dazu bewogen ein Garbaruk Kettenblatt zu nutzen statt eines Shimanos?


----------



## mrwulf (6. April 2021)

Habe die XTR Kurbel hier aus dem Bikemarkt ohne KB gekauft für 180€.  
Das orig. XTR Blatt ist viel teurer als das Garbaruk, daher ne einfache Entscheidung.


----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> sold! 😎😁


----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Habe die XTR Kurbel hier aus dem Bikemarkt ohne KB gekauft für 180€.
> Das orig. XTR Blatt ist viel teurer als das Garbaruk, daher ne einfache Entscheidung.


Und das Garbaruk läuft problemlos und geschmeidig? 180 € ist ein guter Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (6. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Und das Garbaruk läuft problemlos und geschmeidig? 180 € ist ein guter Preis!


Das Garbaruk ist bisher unauffällig So sieht es derzeit nach 1.600km seit 10/2020 aus....







....und gerade gesehen, es hat bereits einen Zahn eingebüßt. Oha 🤔


----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

Hups, da musst du wohl ne Krone beim Dentisten aufsetzen lassen 😄

War dir der unterschiedliche Q-Faktor wichtig bei der Auswahl der gebrauchten XTR?


----------



## mrwulf (6. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> War dir der unterschiedliche Q-Faktor wichtig bei der Auswahl der gebrauchten XTR?



Nein....auf dem q-Faktor habe ich nicht geachtet.

Nachdem sich die orig. 170mm Kurbel auf dem Altitude sehr seltsam angefühlt haben, war klar, dass ich  wieder 175mm lange Kurbeln haben will.


----------



## lowisbmx (21. April 2021)

Ich hatte das Problem auch. 2x Inlay der Achsaufnahme zusätzlich beide Inlays der Pedale. Einmal eine Next R einmal eine SL. 
Bin ebenfalls wieder auf XTR umgestiegen, seitdem keine Probleme und ein wesentlich angenehmerer Q-Faktor. Ich hatte in den Next Kurbeln die kürzesten Achsen drin, trotzdem hab ich mich gefühlt wie ein Cowboy auf dem Pferd......


----------



## Terencehill82 (1. August 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Bin weg von Race Face.
> 
> Zweimal ist der Schaden mit gleichem Schadensbild bei der Next R aufgetreten. Es ist immer das Insert von der Cinch Kettenblatt Aufnahme lose geworden. Zuerst ein Knarzen und dann ist der Einsatz irgendwann spür- und sichtbar lose. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 87kg....nur so als Einordnung.
> 
> ...


Man kann die Kurbeln durchaus auch reparieren.
Bei mir war ebenfalls besagtes Inlay lose.
ich habe an der Innenseite der Kurbel nahe dem Inlay ein winziges Loch gebohrt zu dem losen Inlay hin.Gerade so dick das eine Nadel von einer Einweg-Kanüle hindurch passt.
Durch dieses Loch wird dann mit einer Spritze und Kanüle etwas vorher angemischtes Epoxydharz gedrückt.Nun die Kurbel mit dem Inlay nach unten aufhängen.Das Epoxyharz verteilt sich um das lose Inlay und ist nach 24 Stunden aushärten wieder fest.
Kostenaufwand unter 10€ und hält vermutlich ewig.Zumindest ist es bei mir auch nach vielen Fahrten noch immer bombenfest.


----------



## carlown (3. August 2021)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> ich habe an der Innenseite der Kurbel nahe dem Inlay ein winziges Loch gebohrt zu dem losen Inlay hin.Gerade so dick das eine Nadel von einer Einweg-Kanüle hindurch passt.


Ich bin ebenfalls ein leidgeplagter ... selbiges Problem, also bei der ersten Next SL 4.0 ist mir das Linke Pedal-Insert mitsamt dem Insert nach nem Sprung in der Landung aus dem Carbon ausgebrochen.





Bei meinem Ersatz, der zweiten NextSL 4.0 Kurbel (hier im Bikemarkt gekauft -> und defekt erhalten 🤬) wurde ich gelinkt, und hier ist nun das grosse an der Welle anzuschraubende Insert am wackeln. Jetzn hab ich hier zwei Linke 170mm Arme rumliegen und kann seit Wochen nicht aufs Bike.





@Terencehill82 Hält deine Kurbel meinst du auch längere Zeit durch? Habe den Fix mit der Injektion von Epoxyd rund um das Grosse Insert schon öfters gelesen, aber nicht von langem Erfolg.


----------



## Terencehill82 (3. August 2021)

carlown schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls ein leidgeplagter ... selbiges Problem, also bei der ersten Next SL 4.0 ist mir das Linke Pedal-Insert mitsamt dem Insert nach nem Sprung in der Landung aus dem Carbon ausgebrochen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1317151
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon das es länger halten wird.Der Raum ist bis in die kleinste Ritze mit Epoxy gefüllt.Da kann unmöglich wieder etwas anfangen zu wackeln.Gut es sei denn das Inlay reißt mitsamt Pedal raus.
Ich habe wie gesagt mittig an der Wellenseite der Kurbel das Loch gebohrt schräg zum Inlay hin bis ich gemerkt habe das der Bohrer auf Alu trifft.
Um das minimale Mehrgewicht vom implizierten Epoxy auszugleichen habe ich die Next komplett von Stickern und Lack befreit.Geht sich dann relativ neutral aus vom Gewicht.
Gestern nach einer Tour mit 60 Km und 1000Hm nochmal geschaut aber absolut kein Spiel zu verzeichnen.
Ich gebe aber gerne nochmal Feedback wenn sich da etwas ändern sollte.


----------



## carlown (3. August 2021)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das es länger halten wird.Der Raum ist bis in die kleinste Ritze mit Epoxy gefüllt.Da kann unmöglich wieder etwas anfangen zu wackeln.Gut es sei denn das Inlay reißt mitsamt Pedal raus.
> Ich habe wie gesagt mittig an der Wellenseite der Kurbel das Loch gebohrt schräg zum Inlay hin bis ich gemerkt habe das der Bohrer auf Alu trifft.
> Um das minimale Mehrgewicht vom implizierten Epoxy auszugleichen habe ich die Next komplett von Stickern und Lack befreit.Geht sich dann relativ neutral aus vom Gewicht.
> Gestern nach einer Tour mit 60 Km und 1000Hm nochmal geschaut aber absolut kein Spiel zu verzeichnen.
> Ich gebe aber gerne nochmal Feedback wenn sich da etwas ändern sollte.


Danke für die Beschreibung so in etwas hab ich es mir auch vorgestellt, ... kannst du kurz beschreiben welches Epoxy UHU Endfest? verwendet hast und wie eingebracht, mit Spritze wahrscheinlich, aber wieviel mm gebohrt 1-2mm? Und hast du mehrmals angebohrt?


----------



## Ben-HD (4. August 2021)

Hast du die Erste neu gekauft? Mein Freund hier nebendran hat seine SL nach 5 Jahren von Bike Action umgetauscht bekommen.


----------



## carlown (4. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Hast du die Erste neu gekauft? Mein Freund hier nebendran hat seine SL nach 5 Jahren von Bike Action umgetauscht bekommen.


Echt?! Klingt ja auch spannend! Ja richtig die erste aus 2016 (4er SL) hab ich beim Lokalen Händler (wurde übernommen voriges Jahr) gekauft. Ich hab aufgrund des Alters der Kurbel und da der Originale Händler nicht mehr so existiert - gar nicht an Kulanz/Garantie gedacht! Danke dir, ich versuchs mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (10. September 2021)

Ich hatte auch ein loses Inlay an der linken Kurbel, bin die Reparatur allerdings von der Aluseite angegangen…




Mit 2mm gebohrt, bis ich am Carbon war, dann mit 4mm ein Stück aufgebohrt….






…da passte dann auf Press die spritze rein, so dass das Harz auch mit gewissem Druck injiziert werden konnte…





…schön drücken, bis es rausquilt, an vier Stellen um je 90 Grad versetzt, immer wieder am Inlay genackelt, damit sich das Harz gut verteilt. Mengenmäßig brauchte ich ca. 2ml, die restlichen 5 waren halt für die Tonne…





Das war das Material, habe ich am Bike noch nie benutzt, weiß auch nicht, ob es was besseres gibt, war halt vom anderen Hobby noch da…

Nach 72h Aushärten montiert und die ersten 50km auf dem CX-Rad liefen problemlos. Mal schauen, was der Rest der Saison noch bringt…

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Blue Rabbit (7. Januar 2022)

epic2006 schrieb:


> I
> 
> Nach 72h Aushärten montiert und die ersten 50km auf dem CX-Rad liefen problemlos. Mal schauen, was der Rest der Saison noch bringt…
> 
> Gruß Gerrit


Und hat es bis jetzt gehalten? Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem und werde diese Reparatur auch mal angehen.


----------



## filiale (7. Januar 2022)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein loses Inlay an der linken Kurbel, bin die Reparatur allerdings von der Aluseite angegangen…Anhang anzeigen 1337411
> 
> Mit 2mm gebohrt, bis ich am Carbon war, dann mit 4mm ein Stück aufgebohrt….
> 
> ...



Und wo ist es bei Dir rausgequillt ? An den 4 Löchern die Du gebohrt hast oder zwischen Inlay und Carbon ?


----------



## epic2006 (9. Januar 2022)

Es hält nach wie vor.

Herausgequollen ist das Harz zwischen Inlay und Carbon.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (2. Februar 2022)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein loses Inlay an der linken Kurbel, bin die Reparatur allerdings von der Aluseite angegangen…
> 
> Mit 2mm gebohrt, bis ich am Carbon war, dann mit 4mm ein Stück aufgebohrt….
> 
> ...


Servus - ich habe meine so ähnlich repariert. Erster Test war erfolgreich. Habe allerdings die Reparaturtechnik etwas verändert, s. hier: #22


----------



## BigBlock427 (12. Februar 2022)

Hey ihr Race Face Geschädigten ;-)
Würde jemand von den hier anwesenden Pros in Sachen Next R Reparatur vll auch meine Kurbel für mich reparieren?
Ich habe da leider 2 linke Hände....
Das sowas außerhalb jeglicher Haftung läuft, ist mir vollkommen klar.
Also wenn da einer von euch Bock drauf hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Vielleicht schreibt mir ja jemand ne PN.
Liebe Grüße 
Max


----------



## Kriesel (22. Dezember 2022)




----------



## mrwulf (22. Dezember 2022)

Kriesel schrieb:


>


Hmmmja….da hab ich mir angesehen. Meine Kurbel ist allerdings mehrmals an der Achse ausgefallen, nicht das Pedal Insert 😂


----------



## Kriesel (23. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir zweimal an der Achse und einmal am Pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue Rabbit (24. Dezember 2022)

BigBlock427 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Race Face Geschädigten ;-)
> Würde jemand von den hier anwesenden Pros in Sachen Next R Reparatur vll auch meine Kurbel für mich reparieren?
> Ich habe da leider 2 linke Hände....
> Das sowas außerhalb jeglicher Haftung läuft, ist mir vollkommen klar.
> ...


Was genau ist denn defekt?
Ist das eine 170er oder 175er?
Wieviel Spiel hat das Insert, sofern das der Defekt ist, gemessen vom Kurbelende?


----------



## BigBlock427 (26. Dezember 2022)

Danke dir blue rabbit.
Ist schon lange repariert und hält bisher tip top


----------

